# Boulder Creek 44" electric smoker - competition for MES?



## dward51 (Oct 19, 2015)

Got the Christmas Sam's Club flyer in the mail today.  They have a new (at least I've never seen it before) 44" electric smoker.  Sure looks a lot like a take on the MES 40".   Price is $299













0084869600880_B?$img_size_380x380$



__ dward51
__ Oct 19, 2015






Even has a remote like the MES.  Listed with a 1,200 watt element.  I tried to google it and can only find references to it at Sam's so it may be a made for them type of thing.   I like the idea you can tend to the smoke chips by opening the bottom section without opening the meat chamber.

Odd thing is I could not get the MES 40 to come up at the Sam's website under smokers like it used to.  I had to search for "Masterbuilt" to find it.  Wonder if they are going to discontinue them. 

I have not seen this smoker in my local store yet, just in the circular I received today and online.


----------



## brickguy221 (Oct 19, 2015)

I've seen a new one at Sams here in OKC. It is similar to your picture and it's brand is "Smoke Hollow". Not sure what brand your picture is.


----------



## schaydu (Nov 15, 2015)

How do you like it? My wife was talking about getting me one.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 16, 2015)

dward51 said:


> Got the Christmas Sam's Club flyer in the mail today.  They have a new (at least I've never seen it before) 44" electric smoker.  Sure looks a lot like a take on the MES 40".   Price is $299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing some online research and I can't find a company named Boulder Creek who puts out electric smokers. My guess is it might be made for SC as an exclusive model.

I looked at the $177.88 Smoke Hollow electric smoker on the SC site. I agree with Brickguy221 that this 44" is a Smoke Hollow. The company looks to be in the process of redesigning its smokers more along the styling of the MES models. But what's interesting is that the BC model shares the same glass window shape as a Char-Broil electric smoker model. Take a look:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/search...Term=masterbuilt electric smokers&fromHome=no

By calling the SH a Boulder Creek smoker SC can avoid all the price matching requests while stating it's offering an exclusive model, which it very well might be. I just checked the site and SC is selling only one MES online and that's a MES 40 BT Gen 2.5 model.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 16, 2015)

Lots of companies coming out of the woodwork with electric smokers to compete with the MES

I've seem many of them at the trade shows

Some are pretty poor quality

I would venture to bet "Boulder Creek" is a private label, so as to not tick off the other dealers carrying the same product.  This is done all the time by changing the model number slightly.

This one is very similar to the Smoke Hollow I've seen


----------



## callaway (Nov 17, 2015)

It is not a Smoke Hollow.  Check the link below and you will see that a Chinese company by the name of Rankam Group owns the trademark for Boulder Creek.

 http://www.trademarkia.com/boulder-creek-77272188.html


----------



## brickguy221 (Nov 17, 2015)

callaway said:


> It is not a Smoke Hollow.  Check the link below and you will see that a Chinese company by the name of Rankam Group owns the trademark for Boulder Creek.
> 
> http://www.trademarkia.com/boulder-creek-77272188.html


I don't think anyone said it was a Smoke Hollow. I quoted that the one here in OKC was a "Smoke Hollow" and said I don't know what brand your picture was .... Todd Johnson said it is very similar to the Smoke Hollow he's seen and would venture to say it is a "Boulder Creek" of which you confirmed it is.


----------



## daricksta (Nov 17, 2015)

callaway said:


> It is not a Smoke Hollow.  Check the link below and you will see that a Chinese company by the name of Rankam Group owns the trademark for Boulder Creek.
> 
> http://www.trademarkia.com/boulder-creek-77272188.html


Rankam is manufacturing/export business out of Hong Kong. They make a lot of different stuff under trademarked brand names. It's possible the Boulder Creek smoker brand was created for Sam's Club because it's the only retailer carrying that smoker. More than likely Rankam either owns or has contracts with Chinese factories to make its products. While BC may not be a SH under another nameplate it's obvious that the two smokers share several components and similar styling. Yes, many different brands use the same components in their products but you can't deny that the BC and SH smokers (the newest SH models) look very much the same so I'm thinking there's still a connection here between the two.

Either way, I wouldn't buy any smoker that could only be purchased through a single retailer.


----------

